# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  African dwarf frog possible face injury

## tshelton93

I have 3 African dwarf frogs in a 20 gallon with some cherry shrimp and rasboras. One of the frogs has this redness on his face with a bump. I think it might be from him hitting his head but I'm not sure. Here's a pic.

----------


## LadyMonoceros

Oh dear. That's no good.  :Frown: 

I would keep a close eye on it and see if the injury spreads.
It would also be a good idea to quarantine your frog with specialized water until it's healed. This is only in case of a possibly fungus outbreak. I'm considering mouth rot as a worst-case scenario, but I haven't seen it on an african clawed frog yet.

----------

